# 03 Ford Explorer plow options - home owner



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

I just sold my Jeep with an old Fisher 4 way plow setup. I only plow 6driveways (mine and families). I plowed for years with the fisher rig so I'm used to having a power angle setup. Handheld controls and a quick mount system would be great too. 

I just started looking at options for my 03 Explorer and thought I'd ask here (great site BTW). I live in south eastern MA. I haven't been to any local dealers but I've seen Snowbear ($1200) at Lowes. I'm not adverse to that as the price is right but I'm very interested in the Fisher Homesteader, Western suburbanite? or any other system that might work with the Explorer. I'd be installing myself and price IS an issue, just not the only issue. I really want the best "value". I've heard of new suburbanite units selling for around 2 grand???... if thats true, I think thats more "value" than the $1200 snowbear IF thats complete and has a power angle.

I'll be reading all the old posts but if anyone has any info or sources for a good plow value in MA/RI/NH/CT, please chime in. Actually, any guidlines on what I should expect to pay for what would be great... I'd also consider a good used option.

Thanks


----------



## ynot_5_0 (Dec 5, 2005)

You should check out Blizzard. They have a 6'8'' and a I believe a 7'2'' or 7'6''. I actually had the 6'8'' on my 04' Ranger Fx4 Level II. Truck handled the plow and the work awesome. Not too much weight and did a great job.


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

there is one guy on here that has two homesteaders i know one he does have on a explorer do a seach for "P&J lawncare" but the 720LT by blizzard would work well on there...but one of those two i would say check out


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

you have a few choices for your explorer. snoway makes a nice light weight 6'8'' plow that would fit your truck. blizzard has the 680 (6'8'') and the 720 (7'2'') that would also work nice on the explorer. the curtis 7ft homepro is another plow that would work nicely.


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys,

I've done allot of reading here and tried to get some online prices.. but It's not looking good. So far the options are the Snowbear for $1050 free shipping or a small (but heavy duty) Western setup for about $2600. I looked at Curtis but they are around $3400 for the homepro and I couldn't find a listing for an Explorer mount. I found no pricing on blizzard. Sno-Way looked very interesting, especially the down force but again, no concrete pricing and from what I saw, they look like they will be over 3 grand.

I plan on calling a few local dealers today although I doubt this a good time to buy. For 6 home driveways, I'm not liking the choices at the extremes. I'm not crazy about the snowbears light duty mount, lack of power angle and I'm guessing it will be slow and weak with that electric winch lift... on the the other hand, it is simple, light and cheap. The western setup is actually nicer than my old fisher but it just seems like too much for what I want and the Explorer... both price and weight wise (around 675?). 

I'd really like something in between for around 2k? Any suggestions?


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

I know the snowway's around here go for anywhere between 3200-3800 installed (from 4 dif dealers) And even the fisher is up in that range. Havent seen any boss or westerns ect yet, but am still looking


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

embalmer, 
thats pretty much what I've been finding too.


After numerous calls, availabilty appears to be a problem - the Blizzard 680 is now the best priced option in the heavy duty catagory @ approx 2.5k but noone has the complete setup for my vehicle and I guess it's been tough to get parts out of the factory. What exactly is included in that is unclear like lights/push bars/controls etc. The next best option so far is the Sno-way but thats approx 2.8k w/out lights, and thats available. BTW, these are all cash and carry - no install.

I hate to do it but the snowbear option is getting harder to overlook at 1050 shipped to my door complete with mount. It seems to me that manufacturers are missing a pretty large gap between the snowbear bare bones options and the heavy duty setups. The so called "homeowner" packages from the big boys actually cost more than the Blizzard commercial duty stuff - go figure.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

jav1 said:


> The western setup is actually nicer than my old fisher but it just seems like too much for what I want and the Explorer... both price and weight wise (around 675?).


The Suburbanite only weighs in around 275lbs.


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

Festerw,

the setup I got the price on was not the suburbanite- I think it was their regular 6.5' rig and i'm pretty sure the 675 pounds was the shipping weight for the whole package. I've since learned that price did not include freight. With freight, it was more than the Blizzard which if available, was less than that locally.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Gotcha, I was thought of that after I replied. I wondered if they mounted some concrete blocks on it or something, LOL.


----------



## Summerlawn (Dec 28, 2004)

*Blizzard plow*

I have a Blizzard 680lt for sale. I bought it last year, used it 6 times and is in great shape. Almost brand new. Make me an offer.


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

summerlawn,

If I was anywhere near you, I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## Summerlawn (Dec 28, 2004)

What's 800 miles between friends? If you know of anybody that wants this plow let me know. I would really like to get rid of it.


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

if I thought I could get a mounting kit and the price was right, I'd be real tempted - this was my first choice after all my research. 

Can I ask what you thought of it and why your selling it? Did you buy it new?


----------



## Summerlawn (Dec 28, 2004)

I have found you a mount for your truck and it is $500.00. I liked the plow for small drives and it worked great. I am only selling it because I bought a 3/4 ton chevy and put western plow on it. Just went bigger. So, I have found the mount and have the wiring from my truck. So are you still interested?


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

Summerlawn,

Wow - Thanks for the effort but I think between the plow, the mounting kit, freight, and not being able to see it first hand - its just not the right opportunity for me - but thanks for offer and effort! I'd ask around but 800 mile is a tough sell.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

jav1 said:


> embalmer,
> thats pretty much what I've been finding too.
> 
> After numerous calls, availabilty appears to be a problem - the Blizzard 680 is now the best priced option in the heavy duty catagory @ approx 2.5k but noone has the complete setup for my vehicle and I guess it's been tough to get parts out of the factory. What exactly is included in that is unclear like lights/push bars/controls etc. The next best option so far is the Sno-way but thats approx 2.8k w/out lights, and thats available. BTW, these are all cash and carry - no install.
> ...


Don't sell the Snowbear short... It works...works well...can not beat the price. It is easy to install...easy to use...no hydraulics to fail and/or service.

It is better made than its reputation on this board..There are a few of us SB supporters here...but not in the majority...but we are a happy minority.

Paul


----------



## jav1 (Dec 11, 2005)

Phantom,

if all goes well, as of this Saturday, I hope to be in that happy minority. 

I cannot tell a lie though - coming from a Fisher 4 way plow setup, I will miss the power angle. I have seen the snowbear locally and I have no illusions about what it is and what it is not. It is seems like the best deal going but if there was another new full featured plow setup for twice the money, I would probably have gone that way. I've seen a couple of snowbears used and perhaps they had been neglected and abused but they were likely not more than 5-7 years old and they looked much worst than my 20 year old Fisher. But in fairness, I plow very gently and I've seen guys bend Fishers too. My hope is that the Snowbear will be enough.


----------



## PhantomRacer (Dec 27, 2004)

It was great for me, never owning a plow...Ignorance is bliss sometimes 

Its not going be as good as any fisher..but it will clear snow well. My SB is several years old and look as good as the day I got it. Any product is only as good as it's owner...and how they treat their equipment

I think you will be pleasantly surprised...

I have had the plow tilt up a few times...but never bent...You would have to hit something pretty good to damage it....I would always prefer the plow take the brunt of the damage rather than the truck... Which is cheaper..replacing a bent plow or replacing/repairing a truck frame...

Paul


----------



## 00 Ram (Nov 11, 2004)

Phantom,
got a SB question for you. you have a 7 foot SB on your full-sized truck, yes? Do you find the width of the plow to be adequate...i.e. wider than the wheel track? I'm sure its ok on straight pushes, but how about curves? one thing that is concerning me about putting one on my full-sized truck, is that my driveway (basically, a 500' road through the woods) has 2 90-degree curves, and I don't want to be driving over un-plowed snow with my back wheels, packing it down and turning it to ice. got quite a bit of tight maneuvering to do in my parking area, too. 

I had no problems with my old truck...Dodge Dakota with a 6.5 foot fisher. Did some googling, and found that the wheel track on current models is 72"...probably the same for my old one. so a plow that was 6" wider was ok. Current truck is 78" wide, so an 84" snowbear would give the same margin, however, the wheelbase on this full-sized truck is longer, so the off-track with the rear wheels will be (or "might be") more.....

The 88" sb200 would be better, but the only places I see them listed for sale, they want ALOT more $$ for them. don't know why they'd be so much more expensive, but you're talking in the range of what a used "conventional" power-angle plow might cost.


----------

